# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  LootMogul, sports metaverse gaming community, Santa Monica, California, USA

## Airicist2

lootmogul.com

youtube.com/channel/UCsooAZi-4pYR7MXTJMVRFPg

facebook.com/LootMogul

twitter.com/LootMogul

linkedin.com/company/lootmogul

instagram.com/lootmogul

CEO and CTO - Raj Rajkotia

COO - Kuntal Sampat

----------


## Airicist2

"LootMogul, Sports Metaverse signs $10M deal with Seasoned Bull Riding Investors & Hall of Famers"

October 11, 2022

----------

